# CC shampoo etc



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i know a lot has been posted about the Chris Criman (sp?) products and i'm wondering if anyone notice a HUGE improvment when they started using them. if so, which of the products do you use? i am considering buying them but want to make sure it is worth the investment. lola has cottony hair that mats easily and it is not very soft, hoping CC products might help! thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I have been using all of them for 2 months, and I think they are great!! Nemo also had a cottony coat,
but now his coat is very silky and straight. It may be that he is getting his adult coat or maybe it is the products, either way I love them. It took like a month for me to see the difference. 

Andrea~

White on White = Once a month(use this) 
Day to Day shampoo
Day to Day conditioner
Final Rinse ( I use all these 3 every week)
And then when I towel dry him I use Silk Spirits and then blow dry..

Good-Luck!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just purchased some of the recommended CC products and used the *white on white * on Gracie for the first time......it totally dried her coat out...really badly and I did dilute like everyone said.....I dont know that I'll use it again. Her coat is pretty white naturally, just thought I'd give it some punch.....but it wasn't worth it.

I also am not impressed with the *ice on ice*....to me its more of hair spray than it is a leave in conditioner...it seems to make Gracie's coat very stiff and its kind of sticky going on......dont think I'll be using that again either







. The *after bath conditioner * was nice and smelled really good though.

After all was said and done, I prefer the Pantene shampoo and conditioner that I've been using for 3yrs plus...it makes my guys coats really soft and shiny.....and its rather cheap.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I just purchased some of the recommended CC products and used the *white on white * on Gracie for the first time......it totally dried her coat out...really badly and I did dilute like everyone said.....I dont know that I'll use it again. Her coat is pretty white naturally, just thought I'd give it some punch.....but it wasn't worth it.
> 
> I also am not impressed with the *ice on ice*....to me its more of hair spray than it is a leave in conditioner...it seems to make Gracie's coat very stiff and its kind of sticky going on......dont think I'll be using that again either
> 
> ...


 Hi,
I tried the Pantene it does smell great, but Nemo started to itch after it I don't know why. Maybe I will try it again. Sorry you did not really like CC products, but they worked great for Nemo..

Andrea~


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

This may be a very silly question, but when you say Pantene, do you just mean regular Pantene Pro-V products, the same ones I use in my own hair?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> This may be a very silly question, but when you say Pantene, do you just mean regular Pantene Pro-V products, the same ones I use in my own hair?[/B]










It's not a silly question , in fact I asked the same. Yes it's the same one that you would use. I use it also on my hair. It makes them really silky and great smelling it's just that Nemo itched alot, but I am not sure if it was from that, try it.

Andrea~


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I have just started using the CC products also. I never used a spray on Riley before so I didn't know what to expect. I will tell a story about Ice on Ice though. 

Several weeks ago after my mother in law's funeral we all got together at one of the sibling's home. It was wet and muddy in the yard, yet Riley had the most fun of his little life running and chasing the toddler grandnephews. That puppy's hair was slicked to his body with cold wet mud all the way to his shoulders. I gave him a quick dry with paper towels, brought him home and brushed him out, it being too late for a bath.

When I got up the next moring I couldn't believe how clean he was. The Ice on Ice says it repells dirt, but I didn't think anything but a bath would work after his romp in the mud. He looked great, another brush and I didn't have to bathe him until he was normally scheduled. I'm still sorry I didn't get before and after pictures, it would have made a great commercial.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i know a lot has been posted about the Chris Criman (sp?) products and i'm wondering if anyone notice a HUGE improvment when they started using them. if so, which of the products do you use? i am considering buying them but want to make sure it is worth the investment. lola has cottony hair that mats easily and it is not very soft, hoping CC products might help! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know Loreal has a new line of kids shampoos, no tear. They come in a few different flavors. I have the tropical coconut smoothie and it smells really great! They aren't drying and they leave the coat very silky and soft. Even though they are a 2 in 1 shampoo, I still put extra conditioner on. You might want to try them, I'm sure you'll agree about how gentle they are. Good luck!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmm not sure what to do







...i have been using patene and while it makes her soft while when i put the conditioner on her when she is wet....it makes her coat rough when it is dry. my groomer used something called "relief" shampoo (and conditioner?) on lola and she was soft all week...maybe i should buy that thru my vet (i think its $16 a bottle tho!) i really wish i could find a shampoo/condition that just makes her hair silky soft and matt free AND stays that way the entire week! 

ohhh by the way, i've been using L'oreal kids de-tangle spray (pear flavor) on her to brush between baths and it works pretty well- does not leave and greasy-ness like some dog grooming sprays do..


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought one of the starter kits. I noticed a difference when I used it from my other stuff. However, I don't know if it's a combination of all the products or just one or two (specifically the Ice on Ice, I love this stuff).

The next time I bathe Jeffery, I'm going to alternate between my old stuff and the CC stuff to see if it's any one of her products that's better than the other stuff.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

> Hi,
> I have been using all of them for 2 months, and I think they are great!! Nemo also had a cottony coat,
> but now his coat is very silky and straight. It may be that he is getting his adult coat or maybe it is the products, either way I love them. It took like a month for me to see the difference.
> 
> ...



Andrea, 
I use the same products exactly the same way and also use the ice on ice each day before brushing Sassy. She has cottony hair that has improved alot since I started using the CC products. Would definitely recommend them.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I too have been thinking of ordering CC products. It seems like there is a wide range of opinions about these products. My question would be to anyone here that shows their malts, or knows someone who shows. What products do they use on a regular basis to keep their malts hair in the best shape?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> This may be a very silly question, but when you say Pantene, do you just mean regular Pantene Pro-V products, the same ones I use in my own hair?[/B]



Yup, same one you wash your hair with.....I LOVE it.....just wanted to try something different (CC products) just because Pantene is all I've ever used, I thought maybe I was missing out on something *really* good. So I have CC a whirl....nope.....looks like I'll be sticking with the Pantene after all...









I can only speak for the 3 products that I've tried....dont know how the other CC products are.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I too have been thinking of ordering CC products. It seems like there is a wide range of opinions about these products. My question would be to anyone here that shows their malts, or knows someone who shows. What products do they use on a regular basis to keep their malts hair in the best shape?[/B]



I actually talked to Jett's breeder the other day, Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc, what she recommends and what she uses on her malts. She said she uses the whole Pet Silk line. She loves the Bright white shampoo and conditioner. She said though, for day to day brushing, she uses Ice on Ice and says its the very best on the market.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ice on Ice works for us - I use it before brushing morning & night & his coat is in EXCELLENT condition. As winter is upon us, I have been putting Harley in a jumper at bed time & I give him a brush as soon as we take it off in the morning & there are no knots! I could not be happier with this CC product.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Ice on Ice works for us - I use it before brushing morning & night & his coat is in EXCELLENT condition. As winter is upon us, I have been putting Harley in a jumper at bed time & I give him a brush as soon as we take it off in the morning & there are no knots! I could not be happier with this CC product.[/B]



Maybe I'll have to give it another try and see how it goes.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I just ordered some CC products after consulting with the master, er mistress of them all--Pat. That's what she uses on Sassy, so how wrong can it be?

Samsonsmom

Dear Lord--Am I going to look like Sassy?
Sammie

Not in a hundred years, dear one, not in a hundred years. Mom


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's a pictorial from my experiece with Chris Christensen (CC) products. We got the White on White Kit and have just used it once about a month ago, but we have used the Ice on Ice more often, e.g. when brushing her. I think it definitely has made her coat looking whiter, even a couple of weeks after the first time we used the products (White on White, Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein, After Bath, and Ice on Ice).

*<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">. Shayna at about 5 months, TWO WEEKS AFTER using CC products JUST ONCE. </span>*
[attachment=6701:attachment]


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks everyone







after all this, i order some shampoo/conditioner called Relief (for itchy skin) online at 24hourpets.com- my groomer used this on lola last month and she was SO soft plus lola has been really itchy. wasn't sure CC was the way to go after all your post. maybe next time!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ok.......I just wanted to add more of my experience with the CC products.

I just bathed the dogs today. I used the white on white on Cooper for the first time as well as the after bath, he came out STUNNING!!!! I've also been using the ice on ice and having better results.....the only thing is, it makes Gracie's hair look a bit greasy after using for 4 days or so in a row. But on Cooper it looks really nice.

I think my problem with using the white on white with Gracie is that her coat is probably still in the process of changing and maybe thats why it seemed dryer and it matted more afterward.

So, I think I'm liking this line and have a feeling I'll be purchasing more of it in the future.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I realize you already bought your products but I just wanted to add a note on the Chris Christensen products. I actually used both White on White and the Ice on Ice on my berner when he was showing. Now for those of you who don't know what a berner is, he has a black coat with white and rust markings. And yes I used the White on White and it kept his white markings white and made the black richer (okay it's suppose to, but I never noticed a difference, only noticed it on his whites).

The Ice on Ice I LOVED! It made his coat soft and shiny. Plus it has SPF (I forgot the number) and that was a big deal for me while showing him cause we lived in TN back then and during the summer time I didn't want his coat getting sunburnt. And that's something I didn't want to deal with while he was showing. It also claims to do alot of other stuff like repel dirt and all that other stuff. I did notice he picked up less dust/dirt when he had to go out to do his thing. And I used the Ice on Ice everyday on him.









If I can figure out how to post pictures, I'll edit this post and put his picture up from his show days.

Karyn


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Here's a pictorial from my experiece with Chris Christensen (CC) products. We got the White on White Kit and have just used it once about a month ago, but we have used the Ice on Ice more often, e.g. when brushing her. I think it definitely has made her coat looking whiter, even a couple of weeks after the first time we used the products (White on White, Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein, After Bath, and Ice on Ice).
> 
> *<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">. Shayna at about 5 months, TWO WEEKS AFTER using CC products JUST ONCE. </span>*
> [attachment=6701:attachment][/B]



Is what you're saying is that the CC products made her pure white and completely took away the discoloration around the ears? If that's the case Mia needs the CC line. She still has a little lemon color on her ears. Which were the ones that you said you used just once of the CC, Sahmpoo, conditioner, and what else?

Thanks!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

"Is what you're saying is that the CC products made her pure white and completely took away the discoloration around the ears? If that's the case Mia needs the CC line. She still has a little lemon color on her ears. Which were the ones that you said you used just once of the CC, Sahmpoo, conditioner, and what else?

Thanks!"

Well, the breeder and others have said that Shayna would eventually lose the lemon on her ears. It's still a bit there, but when I used the White on White products, it seemed to diminish the color and made her coat whiter. 

I used all that was in the White on White Kit: White on White shampoo, Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein, After Bath, and Ice on Ice. I would use the Ice on Ice sometimes when I brushed her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I just ordered some CC products after consulting with the master, er mistress of them all--Pat. That's what she uses on Sassy, so how wrong can it be?
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...










Carolyn you are so funny.

I use several of the CC products (I order them in the gallon size):

White on White
Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo
Day to Day Moisturizing Conditioner
After Bath
Silk Spirits
Ice on Ice
Show Off


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think that it depends on if the malt has a silky or not too silky coat. With my two... Snow White has a heavy silky coat with a tiny touch of cottony denseness... and Mickey Mouse has a baby fine coat along with his ancestors and is the softest, velvet bunny, lingerie, satin feeling I've ever known!

For them, the CC products are beyond incredible. The phrase sunshine GLISTENING on snow comes to mind and is EXACTLY what they look like in the sun with the ICE ON ICE. I am VERY picky about products and have tried Pet Silk, Biogroom, Coat Handler, Vellus, All Systems, Winners Circle, Crown Royal, and CC......... among others. The CC seems to work for the most coat types IF they are used carefully over time. The coat, especially heavy silk or baby fine silk... seems to hang more straightly and glisten so that it looks like fishing wire. If a coat is ULTRA cottony though, not too many products will help it to look or feel silky to begin with. I am not trying to be mean in any way, just share my experience with other malts. I know I will NEVER use another product though than CC. I keep thinking of that phrase:* *Hooked on PHONICS (CC) - works for meeeeee! Hahaha!







*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have used the CC products on Paris and have noticed a BIG difference in her hair. When I first began using the Ice on Ice, her hair would look greasy after a few days, also. Someone on SM suggested that I put some in my hands and then rub in her hair. This has worked 100% for us. I guess maybe I was spraying too much on her. Her hair is so soft, I just run my hands through it all the time.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have used the CC products on Paris and have noticed a BIG difference in her hair. When I first began using the Ice on Ice, her hair would look greasy after a few days, also. Someone on SM suggested that I put some in my hands and then rub in her hair. This has worked 100% for us. I guess maybe I was spraying too much on her. Her hair is so soft, I just run my hands through it all the time.[/B]



Good tip







I'm probably doing the same thing. Gracie's hair is thin, so a little squirt and she's wet. Where as Cooper's hair is super thick.....so his looks great all the time.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

I never knew about this product until i read this thread. It seems like it would do wonders for Lola's not so white, hair. I'm going with Sassy's list posted above. Hopefully i'll have some promising photos in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have had to stop using the CC Ice on Ice, it dried Wilson's hair out big time. I would like to order a different type of leave in conditoner/detangler- but I don't know what to order. Any suggestions?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just ordered these products from Amazon. Am I missing any of the 'good ones?'

1 of: Ice on Ice Conditioner R-T-U (16oz pump) by Chris Christensen 
1 of: Tail BUTTERCOMB (Fine) by Chris Christensen 
1 of: White on White Shampoo (16oz bottle) by Chris Christensen 
1 of: Day to Day Moisturizing Conditioner (16oz bottle) by Chris Christensen 


I usually use Pure Paws whitening shampoo and it does a pretty good job, with Biogroom conditioner. 

Lucy is winding up with a ton of girly products, LOL! I can't wait to try the CC stuff on her though.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I just ordered these products from Amazon. Am I missing any of the 'good ones?'
> 
> 1 of: Ice on Ice Conditioner R-T-U (16oz pump) by Chris Christensen
> 1 of: Tail BUTTERCOMB (Fine) by Chris Christensen
> ...


Hi Stacy,'
I love CC products I have all of the above, but get the silk spirits it's great, before you blow dry you put some in ur hand and then on Lucy then blow away. I only use white on white once a month. I also don't spray the Ice on Ice, put it in your hand and work it through it's better than spraying directly on..

Hope you like them..

Andrea~


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Lucy Owns Me, we're in the same boat. You may also want to check the stickies for the topknot thread, what and excellent photo tutorial they have on it. 

You can buy the products directly from their official site: http://www.chrissystems.com/

What is the Tail BUTTERCOMB? I didn't see it on his site.


----------

